

There are two Americas, and one is better than the other. - markcmyers
http://www.businessinsider.com/phil-robertson-duck-dynasty-two-americas-2013-12

======
ctdonath
That...was ridiculously bigoted, grossly misconstruing holders of differing
views.

And that's why the "boycott A&E" Facebook page got a million likes in 24 hours
flat - people are getting tired of being slandered & misrepresented for
holding sensible, albeit different, opinions which were long the norm.

~~~
logjam
Methinks you and yours are projecting.

There is absolutely nothing "sensible" about intolerance and racism.

Your arguments from numbers and history are not "sensible" or rational either.

~~~
ctdonath
You make my case. No sense of respect, tolerance, or understanding, just
imputation of non-sequitur pejoratives.

